# .class datei erstellen



## stefan--34 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo.

Ich will ein Spiel progrmairen nur ich weiss net wie ich die .class datei erstelle!
Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
Danke


----------



## nbkr (16. Mai 2007)

Du musst die .java Datei kompilieren. Das geht mit 


```
javac QuellCodeDatei.java
```


----------



## Guest (16. Mai 2007)

sry hab noch net so viel ahnung!
was muss ich jetzt den genau mit dem code machen  :?:


----------



## doctus (16. Mai 2007)

Mal ganz ehrlich. Findest du es nicht ein bisschen übertrieben, direkt mit einem Spiel anzufangen, wenn du noch nichtmal ein Programm kompilieren und ausführen kannst?

Lies dir lieber erstmal ein paar Anfängerbücher durch:
http://javabuch.de
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/

Lg doctus


----------



## Guest (17. Mai 2007)

ja find ich aber wenn dir ne lehrein nix erklärt und du innerhalb von 2 wochen ein spiel programmiren musst ist das halt so...


----------



## AlArenal (17. Mai 2007)

Dennoch ist es nicht unser Bier deine Schulaufgaben zu machen. Um dein gestecktes Ziel zu erreichen musst du dir ein paar Basics aneignen. Wenn du konkrete Probleme hast, helfen wir gerne, aber wir kauen dir nicht alles vor, zumal du das an lauter vielen Orten nachlesen kannst.


----------

